# Is 28000 pounds sufficient



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

Greetings to you all!!! I am a single mom of a 7 year old. I recently accepted a position about 30 miles outside of london. The position pays 28000 pounds a year before taxes. Is this a sufficient salary? Would I be able to afford a car and a nice flat with this salary? Please help!!!

Regards,

Mommymovingabroad


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mommymovingabroad said:


> Greetings to you all!!! I am a single mom of a 7 year old. I recently accepted a position about 30 miles outside of london. The position pays 28000 pounds a year before taxes. Is this a sufficient salary? Would I be able to afford a car and a nice flat with this salary? Please help!!!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mommymovingabroad



It'll be tight, after stoppages it'll be just under 2000 pounds a month, but you could just about do it if you're careful. I guess it depends on your lifestyle, if you'll need childcare etc...!? 

jo xxxx


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

jojo said:


> It'll be tight, after stoppages it'll be just under 2000 pounds a month, but you could just about do it if you're careful. I guess it depends on your lifestyle, if you'll need childcare etc...!?
> 
> jo xxxx


Thankss for the response!!! Yes, I will need childcare...do you know the price of childcare? Specifically afterschool care and possibly some weekends?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mommymovingabroad said:


> Thankss for the response!!! Yes, I will need childcare...do you know the price of childcare? Specifically afterschool care and possibly some weekends?


I dont I'm afraid, I've been in Spain for a while and I'm out of the childcare loop!! Have a look at this, it may help??? You should always use a registered childminder tho, certainly if you have no relatives closeby

Babysitters, Childminders, Nannies, Nannies Jobs - Childcare.co.uk

Jo xxx


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

Im not sure where 30 miles out of london is but if you are after full time nursery it could be about £45 per day. Childcare will depend on where and what type. Here they also have childminders who take children for sessions. (in the childminder's home). Im not too keen on the idea but have had to use one now my child is school aged (after school care). I am not near London but pay £14 for the after school session 3.30-6 pm (each day).


----------



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

28,000 will definatly be enough, depending on your life style. You will be left with about 21,250 and 1800 a month. Rent is generally cheap in england depending on where you rent, the area etc, but i think you could easy get a place for 500-600-700 pound a month. Am afraid i have no idea with respect to childcare, but if your son is 7 then hed be in school surely, or do you need after school care too? childcare in england is expensive from what i gather, but there are hosts of cheap after school clubs, e.g. my little brother in primary school 3 years ago was in an after school club till half 6 everyday for 4 pounds a day....

Prices of everything will depend a lot if you are 30 miles north of london or south, as there will be a huge disparity in rents, prices and other things (north is much cheaper). hope this helps...


----------



## Captain Planet (Jun 8, 2010)

mommymovingabroad said:


> Greetings to you all!!! I am a single mom of a 7 year old. I recently accepted a position about 30 miles outside of london. The position pays 28000 pounds a year before taxes. Is this a sufficient salary? Would I be able to afford a car and a nice flat with this salary? Please help!!!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mommymovingabroad


You know what if that's what is in front of you then it's better than nothing.

You also know that working is better than not working, I know people that are doing 3-month internships with the hope of being a paid job at the end of it. Crazy , when this credit crunch nonsense first started I was like what credit crunch?

Where I see a change is jobs, or lack of, I've never known it to be like this, you used to be able to walk from job to job - didn't like it,,, see ya. start a new one the next day.

This is no-more and it is extremely hard now for most.

Look think about it like this, forget short-term, it may well be a bit tight and you may not get the _ideal_ place to live, however, you can live on that wage and get everything you _need_ just no painting the town red. But this is it, you have a job and if you do it well you should get a pay-rise after 6 or so months.

I know you have responsibilities but you really are worrying about nothing.

Congratulations it is fantastic news, the arrangements are secondary to the news, there are nearly 2 million people that would like similar.
:boxing:

Be happy it really is fantastic news


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

temporary said:


> Im not sure where 30 miles out of london is but if you are after full time nursery it could be about £45 per day. Childcare will depend on where and what type. Here they also have childminders who take children for sessions. (in the childminder's home). Im not too keen on the idea but have had to use one now my child is school aged (after school care). I am not near London but pay £14 for the after school session 3.30-6 pm (each day).


Thank you for the info. I will be in need of after school care, my child is also school aged.


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

LiverpoolMan said:


> 28,000 will definatly be enough, depending on your life style. You will be left with about 21,250 and 1800 a month. Rent is generally cheap in england depending on where you rent, the area etc, but i think you could easy get a place for 500-600-700 pound a month. Am afraid i have no idea with respect to childcare, but if your son is 7 then hed be in school surely, or do you need after school care too? childcare in england is expensive from what i gather, but there are hosts of cheap after school clubs, e.g. my little brother in primary school 3 years ago was in an after school club till half 6 everyday for 4 pounds a day....
> 
> Prices of everything will depend a lot if you are 30 miles north of london or south, as there will be a huge disparity in rents, prices and other things (north is much cheaper). hope this helps...


This was extremely helpful and I appreciate the response. I will look into after school activities as this may be of interest to us.:clap2:


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

Captain Planet said:


> You know what if that's what is in front of you then it's better than nothing.
> 
> You also know that working is better than not working, I know people that are doing 3-month internships with the hope of being a paid job at the end of it. Crazy , when this credit crunch nonsense first started I was like what credit crunch?
> 
> ...


Yes it is fantastic news and I am very greatful. I am worrying about nothing, i suppose but i am a worrier. When I REALLY look at it, I did find work in a recession so thanks for putting things into perspective!!!


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

this forum is really helpful...thanks


----------



## greeneyes (Jan 4, 2010)

*Rent is not cheap in the UK!!*

I feel it is important to comment on what LiverpoolMan said, because *rent IS NOT "CHEAP" in the UK *compared to North America! In fact I would say you can expect to pay twice as much money for a place half the size, _especially _if you are going only 30 miles out of London.

Mommy you should check out rightmove.co.uk UK's number one property website for properties for sale and to rent for a realistic idea of what it will cost you to rent an apartment (flat) in the town you are moving to. Good luck.


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

greeneyes said:


> I feel it is important to comment on what LiverpoolMan said, because *rent IS NOT "CHEAP" in the UK *compared to North America! In fact I would say you can expect to pay twice as much money for a place half the size, _especially _if you are going only 30 miles out of London.
> 
> Mommy you should check out rightmove.co.uk UK's number one property website for properties for sale and to rent for a realistic idea of what it will cost you to rent an apartment (flat) in the town you are moving to. Good luck.


Thanks for the info. I did check out the website and it was very helpful!:clap2:


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

What about a nice moderatly priced flat in Southwark?


----------

